# Regulator watch video that was very informative



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (22/10/19)

Excellent! Thanks for posting @Room Fogger !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (22/10/19)

Great find @Room Fogger. Very informative vid, thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

